# Yogi - (5/29/98- 7/27/12)



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

With Yogi and Hobo passing away so close in time, it seems like a whole generation has ended an era- greatest of great ones . . .


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How very sad..... yet such a _gift_. 14 years with a boy is nothing to sniff at - and so many special years. 

I'd heard that he wasn't feeling well lately. But I didn't anticipate this... seems like we just saw those adorable pics from his birthday....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexxington says RIP Grandpa!!!

My heart goes out to Allison.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

ahh... First Ryder, then Hobo, then Yogi.....hopefully we're done losing legends for awhile....


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

This is so sad!!! I have always loved yogi!!! He was always my dream stud dog for remi. What a great dog and my thoughts and prayers go out to Allison and Ray and everyone close to him.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

RIP sweet Yogi! So sorry for their loss. It doesn't make it any easier when you loose them at 14.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> ahh... First Ryder, then Hobo, then Yogi.....hopefully we're done losing legends for awhile....


Excuse my ignorance.. but Ryder as in Hytree's Ryder? When did he pass? He is Molly's grandpa


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Excuse my ignorance.. but Ryder as in Hytree's Ryder? When did he pass? He is Molly's grandpa


Yes, actually I think he passed in January :-(


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

So sad  RIP Yogi and Hobo.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So sad, I loved to watch him show. He is my Mick's granddaddy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, such sad news.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP Yogi. Keep watching your offspring from the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Godspeed sweet beautiful boy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Yogi is Cooper's grandaddy. My heart goes out to his owners. Rest in peace Yogi.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

So sad....Yogi is Bear's daddy & Hobo was his grandpa on his mom's side! Can't believe they both died so close together....great goldens indeed.


----------

